# Grand Seiko “Peacock” SBGJ227 First Impressions



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

_The official Seiko pre-launch photo of the SBGJ227_

Every year a few of our brands come out with a select offering of watches after Baselworld, and for the last two years in a row, the ones that we've felt the most excitement about have both been Grand Seiko models. Last year it was the burgundy dial Hi-Beat GMT SBGJ021 and this year it is the SBGJ227. While the SBGJ021 featured the same radial sunburst dial as the production model silver (SBGJ201) and black (SBGJ203) models, this edition features a green dial in a stamped abstract pattern resembling a peacock's plumage. 

After I'd first seen preview images like the launch photo by Seiko above, I wondered how pronounced is the actual pattern was going to be. Online renders and imagery of patterns like these usually show a watch at the apex of its dynamic range, and you really don't get a sense of its prominence until you see it in the metal, and in both sunlight and in shade. We'll provide that perspective in this quick look at the new SBGJ227 "Peacock," which has arrived at Topper in extremely limited quantities. 









_Under the Burlingame sunlight you get a real appreciation for the beautifully stamped plumage pattern dial on the Peacock_.










_In the shade, the plumage pattern of the SBGJ dial is nearly undetectable._

As predicted, the dial is quite calm and subdued in the shade. Without a lot of light on the dial, you can make out the pattern but it's nothing like the renderings provided in the promotional previews from Grand Seiko. 









_The Peacock dial pattern displays proudly yet tastefully in the midday sun._

When in direct sunlight, or under one of the spotlights in the store, the Peacock effect comes alive in the brilliant, layered green sunburst pattern so eagerly anticipating since the fall announcement. The effect is quite striking and similar to what we've seen before in the blue dial of the SBGR097, where the repeating Grand Seiko "GS"' logo can be easily seen in certain light, yet almost completely disappears in low lighting.









_The iconic case inspired by the 44GS from 1967 shows the flawless mirror like surfaces and crisp lines we've come to expect from Grand Seiko._

The Peacock shares both proportions and movement with the Hi-Beat GMT offering of the SBGJ201 and SBGJ203. Like those models, the case is the modern interpretation of the famous 44GS design from 1967. Its stainless steel case features a 40mm diameter and a thickness of 14.4mm. This makes it a little taller than other popular Hi-Beat 3-hand models like the SBGH001. While the SBGJ021 featured a custom colorful rotor, the Peacock doesn't feature a special limited edition decoration unique from production models.

Inside the SBGJ227 is the the 9S86 Hi-Beat movement - an in-house designed and manufactured 37-jewel GMT movement with a 36,000 Vph (5 Hz) oscillation rate, generous 55 hour power reserve, and an hour hand that can be independently adjusted from the 24-hour GMT hand - which is particularly handy for frequent travelers. Along with the rest of the watch, this movement is fully assembled, adjusted, and tested by Grand Seiko's master craftsmen at the brand's Shizuku-Ishi Watch Studio in Iwate Prefecture, on the northern part of Japan's main "Honshu" island. 









_The sapphire case back of the SBGJ227 gives a view to the 9S86 movement, but unlike prior limited editions, the Peacock displays a rotor that is not unique from production Hi-Beat models._

The Grand Seiko SBGJ227 "Peacock" is limited to only 700 pieces worldwide and retails for $6,500. Our December allocation is almost entirely reserved (one left!) but we are taking reservations for the pieces scheduled to arrive in January. If you're interested in one, or would like to learn more, we welcome you to inquire by calling Topper Jewelers at 888-730-2221 or email us at [email protected].


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Got dang, that's real nice. While the green isn't for me, the more I see these Hi-Beat GMTs, the more I think this could be the GS for me. Just beautiful.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Waiting for mine to arrive tomorrow, dang, nothing original about that rotor, huh, was hoping for a decorated roter for this watch.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Those special full winding rotors block too much of the view of the movement anyway, really.


----------



## daiKel (Feb 2, 2014)

I'd never really thought about a green watch but this is probably the first watch to change my mind


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Anyone know the lug size for this watch? Want to confirm whether it is 19mm or 20mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chalit (Dec 7, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

dayandnight said:


> Anyone know the lug size for this watch? Want to confirm whether it is 19mm or 20mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since no one with the actual watch is answering: Assuming this uses the exact same case as my sbgj005 (which seems to be a pretty safe assumption), it is 19mm.

These are my case measurements using some cheap but effective plastic calipers:
40 / 14.5 / 47 / 50 / 19; case diameter / thickness including dome / lug end to end / end link to end link length / between the horns.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Thanks blue dialer! It’s gonna be fun customizing a strap for this model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

bluedialer said:


> Since no one with the actual watch is answering: Assuming this uses the exact same case as my sbgj005 (which seems to be a pretty safe assumption), it is 19mm.
> 
> These are my case measurements using some cheap but effective plastic calipers:
> 40 / 14.5 / 47 / 50 / 19; case diameter / thickness including dome / lug end to end / end link to end link length / between the horns.


Yes, you are absolutely correct, I have the watch, and it's definitely a 19 mm lug width. I had a strap made from Combat Straps. Fits great with a 16 mm GS deployant.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

What a beautiful watch.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Grats! Looks great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1_watches (Sep 3, 2017)

Photo I took today. Friend's watch in direct sunlight.


----------



## At4rax (Dec 7, 2017)

I have to say I expected these to look a bit better irl. The dial isn't just for any person I guess. These high beat GMT's sure are something though


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

damn, that is gorgeous. This is unbelievably tempting.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

I reserved mine from Toppers a few weeks ago and can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Henry Horology (Jan 28, 2015)

Great photos capturing this dial. Thanks


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

The peacock is too good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducati_Fiend (Dec 10, 2012)

Very sweet! All of these look a lot better in person obviously.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

The more I see that dial, the more it grows on me. Beautiful piece...


----------



## kezown (Jan 2, 2014)

Really interesting dial, love the colour


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

This a peacock color indeed


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Never thought I'd like a watch with a green dial... I was so wrong!


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Makes the Rolex Hulk look like a piece of gaudy trash to be honest.


----------



## americanloko (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks incredible, not sure I’m a huge fan of the gold color of the gmt hand


----------

